# Car hire - Alicante



## partnership (8 Aug 2011)

We are going to Spain in 2 weeks time and need to organise care hire from Alicante airport.  Anyone have any recommendations for the cheapest and most reliable?

Thanks


----------



## Slim (8 Aug 2011)

partnership said:


> We are going to Spain in 2 weeks time and need to organise care hire from Alicante airport. Anyone have any recommendations for the cheapest and most reliable?
> 
> Thanks


 
Have found Europcar quite competitive in recent years. I have also used 'economy car rental' for car hire in Portugal. Cheapest and included no excess. Try them for Alicante, they may operate thier too. Slim


----------



## demoivre (8 Aug 2011)

Have used doyouspain several times in Spain( Malaga and Seville airports) so they are worth checking out imo.


----------



## Hillsalt (10 Aug 2011)

I swear by www.goldcar.es


----------



## suzie (11 Aug 2011)

Just note goldcar have a return empty policy and may not work directly out of an airport (use of a shuttle bus). I'm not knocking them as there were by far the cheapest for what I wanted, but these little thing may not suit you. In my case they got a 1/3 of a tank off me!! Still I'd use them again based on price...

S.


----------



## nai (11 Aug 2011)

try www.carhire3000.ie - we used them for portugal and found them significantly cheaper.

As an aside - take the basic package off whomever you're renting from and then get a Car Hire Claim Excess Insurance policy from the likes of Axa - we did this - it cost 44 iirc for 1 years policy as opposed to 180 with the car hire company.

Another tip is to buy cheap booster seats in halfords and bring them over if you have children of that age - much cheaper than renting them and quality will be the same.


----------



## monagt (11 Aug 2011)

centauro.es

http://carhire.centauro.net/


drivespain.com

[broken link removed]

Used both over the years and both excellent


----------



## Concert (11 Aug 2011)

Our family have a place outside Elche so we travel over regularly and always use a company called Aqua car, by far the cheapest and we have used many of the rental companies.  Their depot is located a little away from airport but they collect you and bring you over to collect the car and have always found them to be very reliable.


----------



## angela59 (14 Aug 2011)

Gold cars are the worst car hire company I have ever used - customer service diabolical.   I use www.pjsrentacar.com they collect you from the airport and have the car waiting at your destination, insurance is comprehensive and the fuel policy is return it the way you got it so no hidden charges.  No affiliation to the company only happy customer.

angela59


----------

